

Show HN: Daydream.fm - build and share your own world of soundscape and music. - ether

Hi guys, I want to show you a site I built, which lets you build your own virtual world of soundscape.<p>I work out of cafes all the time because the white noise and ambience helps me concentrate well. Then one day I wondered: what if I could have my own cafe on my laptop, so I can enjoy that state of mind anytime, anywhere? And what if I can share it, so other people can enjoy that emotion too?<p>So I built Daydream. It lets you create your own world of soundscape, by combining visual, sound samples, and music. Once you set it up, you can just use it as an ambience player, or a music player with ambience, by adding more songs to their relevant contexts.<p>Here's the link: http://daydream.fm<p>I would really appreciate it if you guys shared what you think. Thanks!
======
SkyMarshal
Fun app. I made one, have a few suggestions:

<http://daydream.fm/places/6a14bd5c7>

1\. The song title is overlaying my screenshot, munging it all up. Suggest
moving the title to the top bar or somewhere it won't mess up the
screenshot/background (same with the comments box on the right).

2\. Music played when I previewed it, but it's not playing after publishing.
Not sure why.

3\. Due to #2 I want to edit my creation and change from this 'song' (white
noise actually):

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPoqNeR3_UA>

to this one:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPoqNeR3_UA>

to test if one can play and the other can't. But I don't see a way to edit a
creation.

~~~
ether
Thanks for the feedback!

regarding #1: how about hiding them when you're idle? Would this work? (Just
pushed an update, please check it)

regarding #2: Is it still not playing? I visited that url
<http://daydream.fm/places/6a14bd5c7> and it seems to be playing. By the way,
is it still not playing? It seems to work on mine. Also, the two youtube links
you mentioned seem to be the same, aren't they?

regarding #3: Yeah currently there is no edit currently. I had it before but
removed it because things started becoming cluttered with all the buttons, I
guess I should add it back. In the meantime, you can "remix" to inherit
existing properties from the current one, and delete the old one.

~~~
SkyMarshal
_> regarding #1: how about hiding them when you're idle? Would this work?
(Just pushed an update, please check it)_

Just checked, good enough.

 _> regarding #2: Is it still not playing? I visited that url
<http://daydream.fm/places/6a14bd5c7> and it seems to be playing. By the way,
is it still not playing? It seems to work on mine. Also, the two youtube links
you mentioned seem to be the same, aren't they?_

Still not playing though.

And sorry, the two youtube links are supposed to be different. One is 24hrs,
one is 1.5hrs. Here they are again:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPoqNeR3_UA> (24hr)

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqCoUvz_nwI> (1.5hr)

~~~
ether
I'm sorry about that. That's weird. Is it just that page? How about other
ones? Also I would appreciate it if you could tell me your browser and
computer environment. That would help in debugging. Thanks!

~~~
SkyMarshal
Yeah it's just my own page. The next ones in the queue after mine all work
just fine, can hear them all.

If it weren't 3am I'd rebuild mine and see if I can get a new working.

Google Chrome 18.0.1025.168

Ubuntu 12.04 Desktop x64

$> uname -a

Linux hp-dm1-4050us 3.2.0-24-generic #37-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 25 08:43:22 UTC
2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux

------
friggeri
That's nice, when I need to chill I often put on <http://www.rainymood.com>
and <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECyfX1OR_nk> at the same time.

~~~
ether
Thanks, the cool thing about this is that it's meant to be published
(therefore reused by anyone else). For example, this rainy might be of
interest to you: <http://daydream.fm/places/a83101fc3> I've added a dozen
tracks to it and will be adding more as I come across more. Just click next to
check out the other tracks I added to the rainy night. Hope you enjoy :)

~~~
rex_mundi
Oh thanks... I click on the link that takes me to a picture of the theater in
downtown Savannah I can only assume. Memories of another time...

~~~
ether
Oh it's actually an animated gif I just found on the web. I don't know where
it is :)

By the way can you hear the sound? Just asking since you only mentioned the
picture.

~~~
rex_mundi
Oh yeah. I enjoy the work actually as the potential could be rather cute. Ever
come across that youuuuuuutuuuuuuubeee site that does a filmstrip-esque effect
to the youtube video? Might be neat to add that to this in some genres. edit:
[http://www.yooouuutuuube.com/v/?width=72&height=72&y...](http://www.yooouuutuuube.com/v/?width=72&height=72&yt=jt7AF2RCMhg&flux=0&direction=bottom_left)

------
ether
clickable link: <http://daydream.fm>

